# tuna time on the Outta Here



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Am leaving this evening for the rigs, plan on starting at Ocean Confidence and working way back. Boat name is Outta Here and will be on VHF 68, 72 or 16. Will be the boat withloud reggae music playing. Anybody out there give me a shout and will tell what I have seen and would like to know what you have seen

thanks


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck Capt.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Catch em up Pat!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck.

Who is gonna report for our area on the fishing report?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I am reporting on our area. Will be leaving after. Only this show and next week, then the season is over. 

Pat


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Friday we fished area between double nipple and Ocean Confidence, water really pretty, few scattered grass lines and plenty of bait but no bites. Arrived at Horn Mountain before dark, trolled with no bites and started live baiting. Boated three Yellow fins, 102 lbs,60 lbs and 50 lbs. Plenty of BF, beautiful night. Fished marlin next morning and trolledour waytowardsDestin. Caught some small dolphin, a 20 lb wahoo and got 6 or8 jumps from the smallest white marlin before it came unglued.Found a pretty nice weedlineeast of the stepsin 100 fathoms runninesw to n.e.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

live-baiting as in free-lining? or live-baiting as in slow trolling them? nice trip


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice catch Patrick..see any other interesting critters?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good trip Pat.. you guys definately hit the right weather window! Glad yall got some tuna in the box..

Seth


----------

